# engine light came on!



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

2000 Altima
went to auto zone to get the light and it came back saying
electical circuit for the catalyst temp sensor in bank 1 is malfuncation

what's bank 1? like which said the cyclinders are on?


----------

